# Went to the mountains today and saw new type of snowblower



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today the wife and I went to the mountains on a drive today and saw this new Snowblower. Gosh it was cold!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I got one of those:furious: :furious: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: :furiousGosh it was cold!!!) I bet it was:furious:Hes losing steam:furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Just glad it was not me!!!!   :furious: :lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Was not me as the dude is to short.   Being 6'6" tall has some advantages and I LOVE MEXICAN FOOD! Watch out!:devil: :devil:


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

!!GAS ATTACK!!
:dazed: :dazed: :dazed: :dazed: :dazed:

Thank god I keep a NBC mask in my kit.

:furious: 
-=A=-


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

First rear discharge i have seen!! Must have a front attachment on the one point lift!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

:furious: :furious: 

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh MAN!!! That was just wrong! After four days of rich Thanksgiving food, we could all probably be used to blow snow!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

must be freezing.. talk about 'shrinkage' (seinfeld TV episode)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

1 point lift ...HA HA HA HA:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *1 point lift ...HA HA HA HA:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


And rear discharge:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: mg:


----------

